# Egg alternatives for the morning



## Adodero (Jul 16, 2009)

I normally eat two eggs in the AM before any day where I do big rides. I find that if I do so, I can manage nutrition a lot easier throughout the day and it's not as punishing if I manage it wrong, but there is a tangible performance improvement for me also. Even if I eat them in the AM, then ride in the afternoon, I can feel a difference. It's awesome. 

There is only one problem...I hate eggs. I am getting to the point that I can't even stomach the odor of cooking them. I used to just swallow them down with whatever I could find to eat, but that's not working any longer and the idea of eating them makes me sick. 

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for alternatives? 

I've tried Infinit Mud, which is a cool idea for AM rides, but I'm hyper caffeine sensitive and it messed up my head. I've also tried a few other options (yogurt, smoothies with lots of fruit, yogurt, spinach, etc), but they do not hold over as well.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

Big bowl of steel cut oats with some raisins and nuts (pecans, walnuts, that sort of thing)

I do a good amount of fruit smoothies, but I find they don't have great staying power for more than a few hour ride....so for a bigger day I'll supplement with a pb&j or oatmeal or something else that's a little more dense and lower glycemic.

Eggs are high cholesterol and fatty as well. Not good for your health long term.


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

Kodiak cakes, the protein ones, have a good balance of fats, carbs and protein. Could give them a shot.

I also make my own oat based pancakes and mix an egg in the batter, works really well without tasting like eggs.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Timon said:


> Eggs are high cholesterol and fatty as well. Not good for your health long term.


Not true. Blood cholesterol and cholesterol in food are not the same thing.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

This is what I do every morning, and it's got two eggs in it but I'm gonna post this anyway.

There's a bagel shop I used to visit often in SoCal that served a bagel with eggs, peppers, and onions called the East Coast Baeggel. I copied how they cooked their eggs, in a bowl in the microwave. 

What I do is take two eggs, pulled pork, diced onions, diced garlic, diced jalapeno, and either a scoop of either mashed potatoes, or refried black beans, and recently it's been quinoa and refried black beans. Mix all that together and nuke for 2mins, take out stir and nuke another 2mins, top with S&P, cheese, and maybe some sliced green onions, and sometimes hot sauce or BBQ sauce. 

The beauty of this recipe is that you can really mix it up to keep it interesting. I've been doing this for a few years now and I won't do anything else for breakfast. Since I've been using quinoa it seems like I can go around 6 hours before I need to eat again.


----------



## JDHutch (Sep 29, 2017)

My wife loves rice so we eat a lot of rice and always have leftover rice in the fridge. My lunch or especially before big rides I’ll scramble two eggs, plop a big scoop of rice on top plus soy sauce and butter and boom you have tasty fried rice. Can barely taste the eggs.


----------



## squeakymcgillicuddy (Jan 28, 2016)

I saute tofu and veggies, wrapped in a tortilla with avocado. Like a scramble but without the eggs.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

yeah, look up tofu scramble. there are a million ways to do one of those. my fast, lazy method is to crumble half a cube of tofu into a pan with a little oil, dump in some red salsa from a jar (flavor it with fresh herbs and veggies if you have time), chop and stir with a wood spoon, and cook until most of the water has evaporated out and some of the tofu has browned. keep stirring and scraping the surface of the pan as it cooks. at the very end, I sprinkle some nutritional yeast (you can find it in the bulk section at most "health food" stores) to give it a little more flavor and dry it up. serve in a bowl or scoop into soft tortillas if you want to eat with your fingers and add carbs.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

Oatmeal or muesli for me. With fruit on top (berries and/or sliced banana, usually). I do eggs a lot too.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Adodero said:


> I normally eat two eggs in the AM before any day where I do big rides.


Just two eggs for breakfast? Then you improv your food later? What stands out to me is: 1) that's less than <200 calories, so I'm surprised you're noticing benefits into the afternoon (I just ate 5 eggs a few minutes ago), 2) eggs have zero carbs, 3) egg protein is a fairly slow digesting, but 4) eggs really don't have that much protein to begin with (much more fat).

So, you need a replacement for a small fatty meal with non-fast digesting proteins and minimal carbs, I'm thinking: meat, cottage cheese, non-Greek plain yogurt (vanilla-flavored Stevia can help), nuts, avocado. Granted, dairy bothers some riders' stomachs.

I'm wondering if the complete avoidance of carbs in your "2 eggs" breakfast causes you to be burning fat for fuel well past breakfast, and this stays with you for the rest of the day, so that you're burning a nice blend of fats and carbs while riding (as opposed to a high ratio of carbs:fats, which leads to you to bonk before you finish riding). I'm just speculating, so don't hesitate to attack this line of thinking.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Bacon.
And what BlackCanoeDog said. The acidity of a coffee habit is FAR worse for blood cholesterol.
Chocolate high in cocao can really power me through high aerobic days.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Maybe you can find some ideas here:

20 High-Protein Breakfast Ideas for All-Day Energy


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Greek Yogurt.


----------



## ASCTLC (Sep 29, 2010)

I love eggs but always want bacon with em. Mmmmmm a 2 egg, crisp bacon, Havarti cheese on 7 whole grain toast sandwich&#8230;.

A couple of my go to breakfasts for elevated protein levels :

Greek yogurt with a nearly equal amount of Muesli and very light drizzle of either real maple syrup or honey to knock the savory edge off it. It makes a very thick concoction.

The other is rolled or steel cut oat in the microwave with a dash of cinnamon, lots of crushed walnuts, some raisins, some chia seed. Nuke for 2 minutes then finish it off with a very light drizzle of honey or real maple syrup and about a third to half scoop of protein powder.

Side: I absolutely dispised oatmeal for the longest time but it was because it was that packet ****! Once I had oatmeal made scratch I found I greatly enjoy, and appreciate, oatmeal. Doctoring the packet **** like I can scratch made couldn't even make it palatable...go figure.

Both of those breakfasts above have good staying power for me through the morning like that egg sandwich.

It's not just protein consumption but getting complete proteins that is important. Eggs. greek yogurt, protein powder, quinoa, etc...

I know the site is Readers Digest but it was a quick search that agree with other sources of the same. Check it for some insight that might put you on to something to make for breakfast. https://www.rd.com/health/healthy-eating/complete-protein/


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

My personal favorite go-to food supplement..is food.


----------

